# Best way to retain muscle on a cut?



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

What would be the best way of retaining muscle whilst cutting, without the use of PEDS

Thoughts?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

BCAA's


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

lots of protein every 2-3 hours throught the day


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> What would be the best way of retaining muscle whilst cutting, without the use of PEDS
> 
> Thoughts?


bcas

glutamine

train extra hard!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

zak007 said:


> bcas
> 
> glutamine
> 
> train extra hard!


What amounts would you say pal?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

What do you draw the line at as a PED?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> What amounts would you say pal?


a cut recently natty too was using 1 serving pw 5-10g and 5g glutamine pre fasted cardio post workout and at night also creatine 10g a day


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

RowRow said:


> What do you draw the line at as a PED?


Orals upwards tbh mate. 19 so following the advice of the older blokes and not getting on anything till I'm a bit older

did look at clen but I'm not really sure what it is classed as?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

zak007 said:


> a cut recently natty too was using 1 serving pw 5-10g and 5g glutamine pre fasted cardio post workout and at night also creatine 10g a day


How did you do on it? Will be first time cutting so hence all questions aha


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> How did you do on it? Will be first time cutting so hence all questions aha


quite well didnt lose much size if anything tbh

a have a log av gave up now but all the infos in there if you wana have a look :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

zak007 said:


> quite well didnt lose much size if anything tbh
> 
> a have a log av gave up now but all the infos in there if you wana have a look :thumbup1:


Might have a peak in the morning matey. About to fall asleep! Cheers


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Orals upwards tbh mate. 19 so following the advice of the older blokes and not getting on anything till I'm a bit older
> 
> did look at clen but I'm not really sure what it is classed as?


Well clen and ephedrine I wouldn't class the same as gear but you fail a drugs test in a tested completion for either.

I found keto diet works pretty well as a natty had a lot of friends who are natty use it and not lose much size at all.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Lifting heavy and counting macros. Simples.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

What about DAA (D-aspartic acid) I think thats the correct abbreviation alongside the above suggestions?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

diet slowly. enough said


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Try to lose no more than 1lb each week. The quicker you try to lose the weight the more chance you'll lose muscle along with the fat.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Try to lose no more than 1lb each week. The quicker you try to lose the weight the more chance you'll lose muscle along with the fat.


x2 -500 maintenance kcals per day or increase cardio by 30% daily


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Try to lose no more than 1lb each week. The quicker you try to lose the weight the more chance you'll lose muscle along with the fat.


x3 Supplements don't do sh*t. Diet will.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

If natty then diet very slowly. I'm talking a 15-24 week cut.

If taking PED's then you can go on a very restrictive diet and just pin tren/test. (This is my plan. Cut on 1500 cals with most being protein, but over 12 weeks while pinning).


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

puurboi said:


> If natty then diet very slowly. I'm talking a 15-24 week cut.
> 
> If taking PED's then you can go on a very restrictive diet and just pin tren/test. (This is my plan. Cut on 1500 cals with most being protein, but over 12 weeks while pinning).


Your saying to cut for half a year? thats absolutely outrageous, you can lose a lbs of fat a week no problem. jesus half a year of fckin shreddin? thered be **** all left. Half a year bulk ye, you can cut up nicely natty in 8-10weeks!


----------



## shmit88 (Mar 30, 2012)

That's exactly my plan in two weeks. Going to start cutting for 9 weeks, reducing my calorie intake gradually to lose 1/2 lb - 1 lb a week.

With regards to training though, do you reduce the volume or keep it the same as when bulking? I would image it needs to be slightly reduced in order to reduce muscle breakdown or am I wrong?

I'm natty BTW.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

puurboi said:


> If natty then diet very slowly. I'm talking a 15-24 week cut.
> 
> If taking PED's then you can go on a very restrictive diet and just pin tren/test. (This is my plan. Cut on 1500 cals with most being protein, but over 12 weeks while pinning).


 you can cut on far more calories then that you start that low your at a huge risk of loosing muscle cause of the rapid weight loss even on gear. Last time i cut i cut on a calorie intake of 3300 calories & 300grams of protein. I lost 2,3 kg fat and i built lean muscle mass in the period of 8 weeks. What you need to watch out for is not how much carbs per say but what kind of carbs.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

http://www.simplyshredded.com/layne-norton-the-most-effective-cutting-diet.html


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

400g protein


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

supplements are not necessary if you eat right. Lift heavy with sensible volume.

I am doing madcow intermediate whilst i cut. I think its perfect for cutting. If you are getting stronger, you are unlikely to lose muscle


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Keep the training intenstity the same mate.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Plenty of BCAAs , 1.2-1.5x lb bodyweight in protein daily BUT THE MOST IMPORTANT PART - UNDERSTANDING DIET... (everything boils down to diet if anyone hasn't noticed over the years of training..  )


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> supplements are not necessary if you eat right. Lift heavy with sensible volume.
> 
> I am doing madcow intermediate whilst i cut. I think its perfect for cutting. If you are getting stronger, you are unlikely to lose muscle


Was actually going to speak to you about this, as I'm still going at the routine you gave me. Might go for a more strength orientated one


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Well clen and ephedrine I wouldn't class the same as gear but you fail a drugs test in a tested completion for either.
> 
> I found keto diet works pretty well as a natty had a lot of friends who are natty use it and not lose much size at all.


Don't get tested for anything pal so shouldn't have a problem. I know what ECA is but of unsure how and why it works


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Was actually going to speak to you about this, as I'm still going at the routine you gave me. Might go for a more strength orientated one


Stick with it until you stall. then reset and start off with a power set 3 x3, or 3x5 on the first compound and carry on with the rest with maybe slightly lower volume and see how you get on. There's no reason why you can't gain a little strength on a cut unless you are at you absolute limits, which i doubt


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Keto worked for me..

If I ever do it again I'll probably do some sort of timed carb diet though, love my pre workout porridge too much at the moment!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

L11 said:


> Keto worked for me..
> 
> If I ever do it again I'll probably do some sort of timed carb diet though, love my pre workout porridge too much at the moment!


Yea, think I would struggle without some pre workout outs


----------

